# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  silny ból po wyrwaniu 6 dolnej ;( POMOCY!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Jakis czas temu mialam leczeniue kanalowe ktore bylo dosc kosztowne bo wydalam na nie 1200zł ! i to bylo bez koronki ktorej nie robilam bo zab i tak byl z tylu po jakims pol roku zab peknal co objawilo sie silnym bulem nie do zniesienia wiec udalam sie do stomatologa. tego samego ktory leczyl mnie wczesniej i powiedzial ze radzil by usunac ..
z powodu silnego bolu dostalam antybiotyk DALACIN C 300mg. mialam je przyjmowac 3 razy dziennie co 8 godzin. dodatkowo oslonowo dostalam lacidofil ktory biore 3 razy dziennie po 2 tabletki.
w czasie brania antybiotyku na 3 dzien dokladnie udalam sie do stomatologa aby usunac problem.
podczas wyrywania potrzebowalam duzej dawki znieczulenia i zab zostal przeciety na pol a nastepnie dlutowany i wyrwany w 2 czesciach. od 3 dni wiec jechalam na ketonalu forte przeciwbolowo po 2-3 tabletek na dobe. Po wyrwaniu uprzedzili o bolu i mialam brac ketonal w razie czego lub po prostu aspiryne polamac na cwiartki i jedna wsadzic do rany . mialam tak wacik trzymac 30 minut i potem nie jesc nic przez dwie do trzech godzin same delikatne miekkie nie cieple rzeczy 

po zejsciu znieczulenia zaczelam czyc gorszy bol niz ten ktory mialam wczesniej !!! ledwocokolwiek jem, zab krwawil dwa dni jestem dzis 2 dzien po wyrwaniu zeba a nie moge normalnie funkcjonowac twarz napuchnieta pol szczeki mnie bardzo boli nie moge wytrzymac bolu to jeast chore to mnie boli bardziej niz przed wyrwaniem !  :Frown:  do tego z bolu niedam rady bardzo czesto mowic. wczoraj z boluj z pogotowia skierowali mnie do stomatologa niestety moj gabinet jest nieczynny w soboty wiec udalam sie do jakiego kolwiek byleby mi pomogl  :Frown: (
dentystka przepukala mi woda tamto miejsce po wyrwaniu zeba dala tam jakis sztyft i kazala wacikiem zaciskac tam pol godziny. to bylo straszne pol gosdziny bo bol w tym miejscu byl okropny przez ten sztyfcik....
mialam kupic sobie cos do smarowania dziasla znieczulajaco i okladac lodem policzek lub smarowac altacetem w zelu.

dodam ze bol jest jakby mi ktos szpilke wbijal w miejscu usuniecia i "bola mnie " zeby na okolo tego miejsca po wyrwaniu a do tego bol promieniuje az do calej przedniej czesci szczeki i az do ucha (samo ucho nie boli ) i az pod oko  bol okropny . jak ketonal schodzi nie wytrzymuje z bolu nie moge nawet plakac  ;(((

kupilam to co kazala dentystka Dento Sept A i smaruje ale to za slabe by pomoglo zwlasZcza ze bol niejest w jednym miejscu  :Frown:   szczekosciski (takie uczucie) nie moge w pelni otwierac ust bo tak boli 

zeby bylo malo od wczoraj w zoladku mam dziwne skurcze tak mi sciska zoladek ze az z tylu plecow czuje te skurcze czy moga byc one spowodowanwe iloscia ketonalu ??

nie wiem juz nawet co robic ;( dzis rano obudzilam sie z okropnym bolem jakby miliony igielek kuly mi miesjsca bolace i te bolesne skorcze  :Frown: 

doradzcie mi prosze co robic ;(((

----------

